

Ask HN: What computer games your children play? - alexro

I&#x27;m looking for more games for my children (boys 9 and 11) and I find it challenging to filter out crap.<p>I&#x27;d like to pay for the games and download them for my unlimited use, and not to pay anything in the game itself. Also no in-game adverts.<p>The games should not be pointless too, like most of the action games are.<p>Any ideas besides minecraft?
======
benologist
[http://www.gog.com](http://www.gog.com) have many of the greats from the last
few decades and a growing selection of newer stuff, with no DRM.

